# SSScat



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried ssscat? it's a motion detecting spray that you put somewhere you don't want your cat to go. I am thinking of getting it for the kitchen work top. My 7 month old has just decided in the last week she wants to explore on the work top and ideally i don't want her up there as it's not very hygienic.

I have tried double sided sticky tape which she hated the first time she jumped onto it but now just walks over it to get to a bit without it on!

I think the same might happen with the spray but just wondered if anyone had tried it? and if it had worked? It's quite expensive so i'm reluctant to try it without any reviews.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Havnt tried it,or anything similar.There isnt anywhere that Meeko isnt allowed ,unless it is dangerous .Life is to short to stress about cats on work tops ect  quick wipe down before use is all thats needed


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

My friend had a cat that also took a liking to kitchen worktops so I recommended to her to try the innotek sss cat Spray detterrent and she was very happy with the outcome. She said that just the sight of her cat seeing it, without it even being turned on, made her cat run the opposite way!


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an electric hob, which is the area she has taken to jumping up near and it stays hot for a while after it has been used and i don't want her to burn herself so i would say the worktop is unsafe for her as well as me not liking her up there.

Thanks DogLove3 thats what i was hoping to hear


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Rylee said:


> *I have an electric hob, which is the area she has taken to jumping up near and it stays hot for a while *after it has been used and i don't want her to burn herself so i would say the worktop is unsafe for her as well as me not liking her up there.
> 
> Thanks DogLove3 thats what i was hoping to hear


Just from a safety aspect you could try something like this for the hobs.......... Buy Glass Hob Cover with Dots at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Built-in cooker hoods and splashbacks.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Havnt tried it,or anything similar.There isnt anywhere that Meeko isnt allowed ,unless it is dangerous .Life is to short to stress about cats on work tops ect  quick wipe down before use is all thats needed


I'm the same , mine are all allowed everywhere including the worktops etc . I just close the kitchen door when the hob is on and when i'm done, the glass lid goes down and they are all free to wreak havoc


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link to Argos hob covers, i didn't even know they existed, i will definately look into that if i can't get her to stop jumping up.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use the hob covers as well, they are very good  I've learned that all attempts to keep them off the kitchen counters are futile, so have just resigned self to using Dettol wipes before I cook!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My little monster is doing the same, and my one concern is the hob .... I have just got this from amazon

UNIVERSAL HEAT RESISTANT GLASS COOKER COVER: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------

